#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  الهلال السعودي*يلتقي مانشستر يونايتد في تكريم سامي الجابر

## رويتر

أعلن نادي مانشستر يونايتد، بطل الدوري الإنجليزي بكرة القدم السبت، أنه سيدخل معسكراً تدريباً قصيراً، أواسط يناير/كانون الثاني المقبل ، في المملكة العربية السعودية بضيافة الأمير السعودي عبدالله بن مساعد بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود، حيث سيلتقي فريق الهلال السعودي.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## ساميو

المناسبه طبعأ تكريم الاعب الدولي     سامي الجابر   شكرأ لك

----------

